# Cant wait for the morning!



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Nothing like waking up and setting up the target for a little. Maybe kill a crow or two that are trying to steal my baby chickens!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Scott, if you want to do something for Crows check this site http://www.crowbusters.com/


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

appreciate it! I always see these dang things swoop down and take my baby chickens!!


----------

